# Coyote hunting partner



## Smallmouth Crazy

I live in Central Ohio and would like to find somebody to hunt coyote with, I have been a couple times years back but not recently, so for the most part I would need somebody to show me the ropes, I would be willing to travel within 40-50 miles of the central ohio area(but needless to say the closer the better) I have seen a couple of them recently and its really giving me an itch to give coyote hunting a try again, if anybody out there is interested shoot me a PM on here and I will be back in touch. Thanks


----------



## fishnfool

I'm no expert, but I know where alot of them are at, Ttttthatt's in Licking Co.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Im far from a expert myself, if I can get to the level of novice that would be a improvement.


----------



## littleking

im definitely in! johnstown here

.17 remington in the saddle... neighbors around me have seen quite a few coyotes, might be able to get permission to take someone with me?

do you have any calls?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I dont have any calls, I can use anything between a 22LR and 308 Win, like I mentioned I have seen 2 in the last month or so(which is almost as much as I had seen the previous 10yrs) and its kinda given me the itch, the ones I have seen recently have been along the interstate, makes you wonder what would happen if you were to get off the beaten path and go after them.


----------



## littleking

i'd leave the 22LR at home... need something with more power... i have a .17 remington that should zap em just good


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I think I can fit just about any bill...and Im in the process of maybe adding another


----------



## flthednut

You know, I been a thinking about hunting these critters for the last few years. I just never went for it though. This near the squirrel season I doubt that I'll try it till perhaps after deer season. Smallmouth crazy I know what you mean seeing them around. I don't know if you know where the Schewbles thrift store is in Hilliard but, I seen one staring into that big bay door one evening. He was sitting just on the other side of the road in the tall shrubs. I also seen one in the same area running across that open field that used to be a farm. No doubt about it, they are among us but we can't hunt them inside the city. I think that they must be able to get all the food they need. I see a ton of rabbits all over. Kinda makes you wonder what they would do if there wasn't.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I seen one in the DQ parking lot 5 or 6 yrs back, he was really scroungy looking, winter time, he had dragged a piece of matted up road kill up into that little field and was trying to get something out of it, recently I seen one off of 270 between Tuttle and Cemetary...and last Sunday I seen one off of 71 South just a hair below the exit to Rt.62, like I said it kinda gave me a itch.


----------



## flthednut

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> recently I seen one off of 270 between Tuttle and Cemetary...
> 
> That is basicaly the area I was talking about. I think back around 1990 I had one run in front of my vehicle across Davidson Rd. and into St. Brendans parking lot. People at work didn't believe that I saw it. But being from the hills I knew what I saw, and it wasn't too long after that there was one caught in the fence along that same stretch of 270 and a photo of it was in the Dispatch. Of course I had to give my coworkers a, I told you so.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

The first ones that I started to see around here years ago were always at night...but recently I have started to see them during the day and right out in the open.


----------



## Fish Slayer

Hey guys, I've seen them between Grove City and Mt. Sterling many times. I've seen them in Grove City and in MT. sterling. I also have run into them around Deer Creek Res. When I lived in MT. Sterling I had one run through my back yard while I was sitting in a lawn chair out back at night! I was stunned.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

At one time there was a bounty on them in Fayette county, I talked to a Game Warden a couple years back and he made it sound like they still had issues with them.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

btt as the fall hunting season gets going.


----------



## BigChessie

Had a pack yipping and barking like crazy just the other night. Won't be long to start taking a few if this weather ever changes


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I think it would be neat to listen to them like that at night, it would be even better to nab a couple.


----------



## supercanoe

I got a picture last night on my deer cam of a big coyote with beautiful fur last night in my backyard at 9:30. One of the nicest coats I've seen. He was 40 yards from the house with lights on, t.v. on, and windows wide open. I let the dog out every night at 10:00. He was pretty bold. I just got a new camera and put it out behind the house to work out the kinks and test it before putting it in the woods.


----------



## T-180

We hear them several times a week out here in Union County. Have gotten 3 different 'yotes on the trail cam in the last 2 weeks. The neighbor's dogs go nuts when those things start yipping & howling.
Two years ago, my 14 year old son hit a yearling deer a with an arrow & before we could recover it (about 30 minutes), the yotes had found it and torn it up. That little deer must have run right into them and they finished him off in a matter of seconds.
Needless to say, it's been on since then ; I've taken a couple , but it hasn't seemed to put a dent in the population. As soon as they start getting this corn off, we'll be breaking out the calls & see what we can do.
If you're looking for lots of dogs, come out to Union & Madison counties & have at it .......... the rabbits & deer will thank you.
Good hunting,
Tim


----------



## supercanoe

I'm in union county too. I have a pack behind the house that are getting pretty bold. They ate my neighbors 4-H project rabbits this summer. They come into the yard at night and cut loose howling. One morning 6 were bedded in the back of my yard in some high grass, didn't even know they were there until I let the dog out and they took off. Good part of it is that I used to have a couple stray cats around, not anymore. The neighbor and I run into each other sometimes in the middle of the night in our underwear and rifles when they go off howling behind the house.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

If either one of you gentleman need some company on one of these hunts Im your guy it would be nothing for me to make it out to Union or Madison county, I have hunted since the age of 13 and Im about as sober and sane as they come(or as what you will find in the world today) bumping into your nieghbor in your scivies in the middle of the night sounds like they are about to take over out there.


----------



## T-180

That's awfully generous of you smallie : ) !!!! My son & I are still learning the whole calling thing, but if we get a chance to take someone along, I'll drop you a pm. We hit it harder once deer hunting slows down & especially after gun season & if we get some snow. Keep after me, I'm getting old & my memory fades !!
Tim


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Well I guess thats just my nature but seriously I would like to get together with some guys and just learn the ropes, from everything I have heard its not a cakewalk to get one, when I went out before we just pretty much went out called a couple times then prayed alot I guess there didnt get to be so many of them by them being foolish.


----------



## BigChessie

Once we get some cold weather and they get their fill of dead deer, You can come on down and pop a couple if you would like. I plan of hitting them around the end of Nov though the rest of the year.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

BigChessie said:


> Once we get some cold weather and they get their fill of dead deer, You can come on down and pop a couple if you would like. I plan of hitting them around the end of Nov though the rest of the year.


Thanks Cheesie for the offer I might just take you up on that.


----------



## stevecat

Guys, Im glad to see so many wanting to get into the sport of predator hunting,Ive killed a few yotes and coydogs in my years ,Im no Pro and no 
newby to the sport.
Ill give you the best advise I can give through my experience and if you listen I can almost guarantee you a much better success rate and keep you from educating coyotes and ruining your hunting spots as well as save you alot of money.

1st. THE BIGGEST MISTAKE
Do not run off and buy a caller and start calling every spot you have.
one mistake and you have just made every predator aware of you and the sounds ascociated with you,IE your smell and call sounds, and they remember both and will never come back.= educated predator 

2nd.Knowing when and were.
(For the easy kill or beginner)

One sure way to kill a coyote, 
The coldest days will afford alot of error on the hunters part and desperation on the coyotes part will alow it.
Harsh cold snaps that last for several days are my favorite times and I mean cold ,10deg. or below zero.
I called a jip coyote from 200 yards away using mouse mouth call when it was 2 deg. and she had the wind in her favor, all she cared about was eating. 223 within 15 yards, she did a spin and died with an empty stomach.
The stomach is a powerfull tool and it will cause a coyote to defy all prior experience.
sutle calls on a mouth call on extreme cold nights in places you know they are at and they WILL come.

This should be enough to get you started,
if you want to Know more about calling or good productive techniques of hunting coyotes let me know,Ive been doin it a long time in ohio.
Ill try to get some pics up soon of some dead dogs.


----------



## flattiesinohio

stevecat said:


> Guys, Im glad to see so many wanting to get into the sport of predator hunting,Ive killed a few yotes and coydogs in my years ,Im no Pro and no
> newby to the sport.
> Ill give you the best advise I can give through my experience and if you listen I can almost guarantee you a much better success rate and keep you from educating coyotes and ruining your hunting spots as well as save you alot of money.
> 
> 1st. THE BIGGEST MISTAKE
> Do not run off and buy a caller and start calling every spot you have.
> one mistake and you have just made every predator aware of you and the sounds ascociated with you,IE your smell and call sounds, and they remember both and will never come back.= educated predator
> 
> 2nd.Knowing when and were.
> (For the easy kill or beginner)
> 
> One sure way to kill a coyote,
> The coldest days will afford alot of error on the hunters part and desperation on the coyotes part will alow it.
> Harsh cold snaps that last for several days are my favorite times and I mean cold ,10deg. or below zero.
> I called a jip coyote from 200 yards away using mouse mouth call when it was 2 deg. and she had the wind in her favor, all she cared about was eating. 223 within 15 yards, she did a spin and died with an empty stomach.
> The stomach is a powerfull tool and it will cause a coyote to defy all prior experience.
> sutle calls on a mouth call on extreme cold nights in places you know they are at and they WILL come.
> 
> This should be enough to get you started,
> if you want to Know more about calling or good productive techniques of hunting coyotes let me know,Ive been doin it a long time in ohio.
> Ill try to get some pics up soon of some dead dogs.


thanks for the input....i dont know if it will help the others on here but i learned i never been out for yote yet but me and a buddy been talkin bout it and the first thing we did is run out and get a few calls....lol.....but now i know i have to do some reading and research before i do go out.....now a ? for you night time is the best right like i said i never been out


----------



## T-180

Not a big fan of night time hunting. Way too easy to make a mistake & either not see a dog that comes in or missing ..... both educating that animal. Also, using a high powered rifle at night may not be the best idea, at least where I live ; too many houses to worry about & not completely unlikely that someone will either call the law or come investigate.
I've hunted for a long time & I've found that daybreak is the best time ...... if that 'yote hasn't been successful hunting during the night, it's much more likely to respond to a call. That severe cold snap or deep snow helps a lot, too.
Stevecat nailed it , the empty stomach is the key. Now is a good time to call as the young dogs are on their own & not the efficient hunters the older ones are. I usually see quite a few in the mornings when bow hunting.
Read & watch videos & use the calls sparingly. 
Good hunting,
Tim


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Thank You Gentleman for all the input, god knows I can use all the help I can get, does anybody know any good videos, websites, magazines etc that I can draw more info from??? Thanks again.


----------



## stevecat

Varminter.com used to be a good sight but lately its filled more with pics like
Prarie dog vs 7 mm. may be some good stuff in the archives and the articles arnt bad
Any vidios with Brad Harris are good , most others show only western plains hunting,wich is completly different than Ohio hunting.
I got into coyote hunting in the late 80's when the greyfox disapeared from most of central Ohio and the coyotes came in , couldnt find a grey any where, it was either the coyotes that ran them out or Johny Stewart did them in.LOL
After the greys were gone we found one of the best ways of killing coyotes was driving them after a fresh snow fall.
This is by far the most productive ways to take one.
Why after a fresh snow fall?
Coyotes in the winter after hunting all night will often hold in the nearest small woods or thicket for the day.
The fresh snow increased our odds by showing the fresh tracks leading into 
area.
Now we have an area we know one most likely will be there.
(this tactic also helps in knowing where to call after day break)

we would find the most likely escape routs and cover them with "standers" using 12gg. 3" 4buck. 
Then the drivers would go in also using 12gg. 3" 4buck (its not uncommon to have a coyote turn back and run right past a driver after being spooked by the other driver or being shot at by a stander.)
I know this only helps those who have alot of places to hunt and have at least 4 people to hunt with , but it WILL put a dog in the back of your truck.

T-180 
I can tell you know what your talkin about.
this is a good time to give calling a try (alot of hungry pups out there)
and the a.m. is by far the best time , 4a.m. to 9a.m


----------



## T-180

Stevecat,
I remember the greys well !!! Sorry to see them go, they were a lot of fun & a beautiful little creature. I did hunt those at night & those things could be crazy........ sorry to say, I started hunting them in the mid to late 70's !!
Drove some 'yotes the last couple years & there is no telling where they'll go ; they like to slip out the sides on us as we use only 5 or 6 people total. Still agreat way to spend a winter day. A good varmit load & good shot takes care of a few of them anyway. Good conversation & info.
Get out there & get some,
Tim


----------



## lumberjack

Hello fellow yote hunters I have not been on here for a long time and I have never posted here just reading what others have to say.Glad to see everyone getting the blood churning to get out and take some dogs. First I will tell you a little about me, I am an old guy {early fifties} and have been hunting all my life for mainly Deer. In the last 3 years I got into the coyote scene and I have to tell you I love it as much as Deer hunting. I have made many mistakes when I first started with alot of dry stands and alot of frustration and come close to giving it up a few times. But I am here to tell you guys just starting out to not give up and be persistant and you will score on some dogs. I do play the wind a very important role in your calling. I will get a crosswind whether it be left to right or vice versa and put the call upwind and out 50 yards or better.I very seldom use the wind in my face unless my nephew goes with me and he can sit behind me to watch the back door so to speak cause the dogs will almost always circle you and get down wind and pick up your scent and you will never see him he is out of there. I could go on and on with stories but I won't bore you guys with them all. Just wanted to say Hi to all and I will be on here more often than not. Good hunting to all and be safe out there. I live in the Galloway area and hunt mainly around the Mt.Sterling area and Five Points.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Thanks again guys for all the info...Im trying to take it all in.


----------



## stevecat

Lumberjack,Im sure none of us would be bored by any storys , and you have already shared alot of good info and im sure you have alot more to offer up and look forward to reading it. 
T-180 im really glad to see that someone else got to experience greyfox calling
(WOW what a Rush) 
Flipping on the Johny Stewart caller with a grefox pup and rabbit in disstress tape playin and seeing the tall grass make a V right toward you with a grey thinkin it was super time, and stopping right in front of you lookin you in the eye while your finger is feeling for the saftey button... WOW I miss it!!! and its ashame that most of these guys may never get to experience it.

Maybe the best way to help these guys is to start a thread of our coyote experiences becaues, like Lumberjack I can go on and on.
"and im sure most of you have realized that" LOL


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I would be interested in hearing any stories that you guys might want to share, Im sure they would be very helpful and informative.


----------



## lumberjack

Hello all again I put an avatar to my posts I think it worked this is one of the first yotes I have taken, I called in a double that evening and managed to get them both with my 7mm Mag 1st dog I hit on a dead run luck shot and I mean luck and the second one run over to the 1st one and stood right next to it cause after it was all over I seen that they were mates of course male and female. It was a very cold day with snow on the ground and was mating season around mid February. My son in-law and one of his friends was with me and started my calling about a half hour to 45 minutes before dark. Had called no more than 8 minutes and here they come on a fast trot straight for me again with a cross wind there was no way they could smell me or see me I was tucked in some brush along a fence row and there was a crest of a hill about 100 yards out in the picked corn field, they came up on top of that hill and stopped to see what was for dinner and I pulled the trigger on one missed that shot from not taking my time and of course they both took off like gang busters to my left and I reloaded my Savage for the second shot down goes the first one, and the second dog runs over to the first and stops broadside and gave me plenty of time and down goes the second one. My son in-law and I stepped it off at 250 yds. what a rush that was ,I love my Savage very accurate which is for sale now that I have my 22-250 barrel for my Encore. Sorry so long everybody take care talk at ya later.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

A friend of mine has used a 7 Mag alot, he loaded that thing with bullets anywhere between 100-175grs, lately I have used the 223 and 257 Roberts alot, nice stories by the way.


----------



## stevecat

Ok. I give up < how do you post pics ?


----------



## lumberjack

I use Rem 150gr core lock through my Savage 7mm Mag and believe me no matter where you hit them they are not going anywhere. I will try and post a pic of one of the coyote taken with this round.


----------



## lumberjack

Here is another one with my son in-law. And also for you guys that have the Johnny Stewart Prey Master I will post some pics of how my Nephew converted it to a wireless unit as soon as I can. In fact we are going out later to do some calling and will let you all know how we done. Talk to ya later.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Nice pics..is that the 7Mag in the pics???


----------



## lumberjack

Yes that is the 7mm Mag check around for me it is for sale.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I will be happy to keep it in mind, my buddy has a older 700ADL, I would try posting it in the classifieds here, from time to time you will hear about guys looking for a deer rifle, there are also other classifieds around the net that might be worth a try, my buddy originally had a A-Bolt that wasnt bad at all to shoot...then he traded it for the Remington.


----------



## seyeslayer

I would like everyones opinion on bullets for yotes. I shoot a savage model 12 presicion varmiter in 22-250 is topped with a bushnell elite 6-24-40. this gun loves factory hornady 55 gr vmax bullets and i love these bullets for ground hogs (boom splat haha) but these are not going to be good for yotes waaaay to much pelt damage. whats a good accurate bullet with little pelt damage for yotes should i go with the v max soft point lead hollow points or what. im asking for help with this cuz that dang yote bug bit me the other day when i saw three while i was in my tree stand wishing i could trade that mathews for the savage. Any help would be great.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

If it was me I would stick with the 55gr V-Max, I have used the 55gr molys out of my 250 and the 40 grainers out of my 223 with little damage to hogs, most of my experience has the bullet making a small entrance wound, blowing up on the inside with no exit, I always got my biggest splat factor with soft jacketed bullets like the Hornady SX and the HPs ie 60gr Sierras, good luck in your hunts.


----------



## BigChessie

Sat night/Sun morning Leadcorebean and I was out at the farm. Had 2 packs yipping and howling it up pretty good. I hit an old "squeaker" and boy did they really light up. Was kinda fun playing with them.


----------



## lumberjack

Hey Big Chessie if you ever need help to get rid of those dogs drop me a pm and we can hook up, I hunt a farm not to far from Circleville in Five Points have been for about 10 years now. Yes they are fun to play with sometimes. Have a great day and be safe out there.


----------



## BigChessie

Might have to do that Lumber. Right now we are in "deer" mode but around 3rd week of Nov we will be switching up. Could get you to put a little school on. lol Got plenty of them critters down there, they are close enough to the camper to wake you up in the early morning with all the yipping and barking. lol


----------



## lumberjack

Oh Yeah Deer mode now for sure I usually don't get into calling heavy until the gun season is over. The weather has been too hot to bow hunt lately so I grabbed the Encore and the caller and went down to the farm. Calling for about 7 min and there he or she popped up from the wood line about 300 yards across the bean field. Hung up big time on me and could not get it to come any closer. My guess is his belly was full and not interested. I could have tried the shot but I will not take it if not sure of the kill. I had just broke in my new barrel for my Encore that day and was not 100% on the shot, always a next time. Any way be safe out there and good hunting to ya.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Have you had any luck selling your 7 Mag???


----------



## lumberjack

No not yet only place I have tried is on here. Do you know how to bump up the ads on here or can you even do it. Going to try and get some better pics of it also with the crown and so forth.


----------



## Deadwood

Seyeslayer, I haven't used the 22-250 for yotes so I really can't say how the 55 V-Max would be with that setup.But I am sure with some expermenting with loads you could find a good load that would work great with the 55. I have tried the 55 in the 223 I use and really don't care for it. One reason may be that my rifle has a 1-12 twist, and seems to favor lighter bullets. My favorite Yote load in the 223 is a load of Varget behind the 40gr Vmax at about 3200. Good clean kills and not a lot of fur damage.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I use the 40gr V-Max in my VS 223 I use 748 though, I have another 223 that I would like to work up a load with a 50 grainer.


----------



## supercanoe

I shoot Black hills 50 grain v-max in my savage .223. They shoot dime sized groups at 100 yards. On ground hogs they make a small entry hole and blow up inside the hog, no exit wounds. The price of black Hills ammo is good too.
I've shot these rounds into buckets of water to inspect the bullet fragmentation, they fragment into very small particles. Never used them on coyotes yet, but I will. I can tell you that a .308 is not good for pelts.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I have a couple boxes of the Black Hills but have yet to try them..both 50 and 52gr, I heard there is a ammo maker down around Atlanta thats pretty good, I will have to try and find the link.


----------



## Deadwood

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I have a couple boxes of the Black Hills but have yet to try them..both 50 and 52gr, I heard there is a ammo maker down around Atlanta thats pretty good, I will have to try and find the link.


Georgia Arms "Canned Heat" ? If so, i found the 55 gr. ball accracy about on par with Federal brown box M193.


----------



## BigChessie

Was out at the farm this weekend. Man those yotes' were acting up! Could not believe how vocal they got. The kicker is they started at 5pm! I was hunting a ground blind and heard them a couple hundred yards behind me, shot me a chill. lol


----------



## lumberjack

Hey Chessie ,If you ever want to hook up to get rid of some of those yotes drop me a line and I will pack up the caller and head your way. After gun season of course. Just an offer HAVE A GOOD ONE AND BE SAFE OUT THERE.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

BigChessie said:


> Was out at the farm this weekend. Man those yotes' were acting up! Could not believe how vocal they got. The kicker is they started at 5pm! I was hunting a ground blind and heard them a couple hundred yards behind me, shot me a chill. lol


I never have even heard them hollar like that so its something for me to look forward to.


----------



## BigChessie

Well it is that time boys! I have some Doc stuff to finish with my neck but should be back on my feet soon. Just thought maybe we should touch base and get a game plan together. Maybe we can set up some stuff at a couple different locations to see if we can rack up some kills.


----------

